# ICANN Proposes Changes to WHOIS Privacy



## DomainBop (Jun 20, 2015)

ICANN has proposed several changes to the use of WHOIS privacy on domain registrations.  Proposals include limiting the use of private WHOIS to non-commercial entities only (_something which I have long advocated for because there is no legitimate reason why a business needs to hide its identity_), and forcing providers to publish the WHOIS info of private registrations if a copyright or trademark complaint is received (_something which I am against because it opens the door to massive abuse by people filing false complaints just to force the disclosure of a domain owner's info_)

ICANN proposal:  http://gnso.icann.org/en/issues/raa/ppsai-initial-05may15-en.pdf (proposed changes start at page 44)

Summary of changes from savedomainprivacy:



> The Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers (ICANN) is working on a program that would create new restrictions on the companies offering WHOIS privacy services, or “Providers.”  Under the proposed new rules, Providers would be required to monitor your use of domain names and websites.  Providers could be forced to terminate your privacy service and be required to publish your contact data in WHOIS.  Likewise, Providers could be required to give your private contact details to anyone complaining that your website violates their trademark or copyright.  None of these scenarios would require a court order, search warrant, or due process of any kind.


 

site that explains the proposed changes in easy to understand language: http://www.savedomainprivacy.org/whats-changing/


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey there buddy, your site uses an icon from xxx site. I'd like to know their domain whois information so I can sue them.

Damn, ICANN is turning into absolute dogshit. Glad I fucking hired some artists from deviantart to work on my game lol.


----------



## telephone (Jun 20, 2015)

Does a DMCA count as a copyright or trademark infringement? If so there's thousands if not tens of thousands of false DMCA notices sent per day by lousy regex filters. (Anything with the keyword "XP" and "ISO" must be pirated software!)


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 20, 2015)

telephone said:


> Does a DMCA count as a copyright or trademark infringement?


Yes, under these proposed rules a provider would be required to disclose your domain's ownership info if they received a DMCA complaint.

MarkMonitor  (owned by media/news giant Thomson Reuters) is one of the main companies pushing ICANN to implement these changes.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 21, 2015)

I've never used WHOIS privacy myself so i presonally don't care. I don't see the need / reason for WHOIS privacy anyway.


----------



## telephone (Jun 21, 2015)

rds100 said:


> I don't see the need / reason for WHOIS privacy anyway.


So:


Those who oust truths about corporations or governments should be required to disclose their home address? Opening themselves up to prison or even execution.
Everyone under the age of 18? Would you want your 15 year old daughters address public so any stalker or paedophile could easily locate her?
Gamers who gain fame should have hundreds of pizza's and SWAT sent to their homes because skids dislike their commentary?
Scam-like companies such as "Domain Registry of America" can trick more people into transferring their domains by sending official looking invoices to your home?
There are far more pros for WHOIS privacy than cons. I agree that corporations should be required to disclose information, but at what point do you draw the line? Does a single mother who sells handmade purses part-time need to disclose her residence?


----------



## drmike (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't like these changes.  Private domains should exist. Businesses using private details simply should be a BIG RED FLAG and should be ignored.

Businesses still can isolate and privatize through incorporations like they mask details on real estate and true investments.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 21, 2015)

drmike said:


> I don't like these changes.  Private domains should exist. Businesses using private details simply should be a BIG RED FLAG and should be ignored.
> 
> Businesses still can isolate and privatize through incorporations like they mask details on real estate and true investments.


100% Agree, seems like ICANN wants to start breaking basic human rights.. No idea why as if someone is doing an illegal activity the government / fbi can get someones domain whois privacy already.


----------



## Vertical (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm of the belief that all domain ownership should be open information but there is no need to list phone numbers or personal home addresses as it does open one up to spammers and other forms of lowlifes. The whois information should include registered owners name and country only. Any legal entities that have issues with copyright and such can easily work from there.


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 21, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Proposals include limiting the use of private WHOIS to non-commercial entities only (_something which I have long advocated for because there is no legitimate reason why a business needs to hide its identity_)


You'll just end up with the same problem as Creative Commons has run into with the NC license - how do you define "non-commercial"? It's harder to define accurately than it seems at first.


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2015)

Can simply register company domains on private data of the owner, no way they can prevent that....


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 21, 2015)

William said:


> Can simply register company domains on private data of the owner, no way they can prevent that....


That is how I would go about getting around this, and if they end up trying to force me to do anything differently then it will be time to challenge the whole thing. Sometimes the govt. needs to keep its nose out of stuff and let it alone. There are legit reasons not to have your full info out among the unwashed masses of the internet.

They need to realize this and stop butting into stuff they do not understand and go play with some more interns asses.


----------



## sv01 (Jun 21, 2015)

rds100 said:


> I've never used WHOIS privacy myself so i presonally don't care. I don't see the need / reason for WHOIS privacy anyway.


Sure, you don't


```
fitvps.com
Registrant Email: [email protected]
```


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2015)

fitvps != rds100, he only works there. Argument invalid.

The domain also contains full whois, the masked email is default at Gandi.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 21, 2015)

Also this is an unique and valid email address. If you send us an email there, we will receive it. So you can view it as a valid working mailbox we have at gandi.net.


----------



## drmike (Jun 21, 2015)

It's stuff like this that speaks to need of independent domains free of silly mandates.  Everything about online has gone mega big biz, capture and control, government beat down.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 22, 2015)

Humor:

Jon Biloh of Velocity Servers Inc posted he thinks ICANN's proposed changes regarding commercial entities are a good thing 



> I tend to think that the suggested changes for commercial entities is good. Folks like name cheap are trying to protect the revenue stream they get from the private registration services.



Biloh's company Velocity Servers uses WHOIS privacy to hide the ownership info of its commercial websites: HudsonValleyHost.com, LowEndTalk.com, LowEndBox.com, ChicagoVPS.net


----------



## Licensecart (Jun 22, 2015)

telephone said:


> So:
> 
> 
> Those who oust truths about corporations or governments should be required to disclose their home address? Opening themselves up to prison or even execution.
> ...


Register it for her / them. I've never hidden my whois and I've had domains since I was 13 not good sites but that's how I got into Html / css and basic php. People can get your information anyway they want... whether it's googling your name to see your facebook / twitter profiles, or searching a whois. You aren't safe / or hide on the internet.


----------



## telephone (Jun 22, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> Register it for her / them. I've never hidden my whois and I've had domains since I was 13 not good sites but that's how I got into Html / css and basic php. People can get your information anyway they want... whether it's googling your name to see your facebook / twitter profiles, or searching a whois. You aren't safe / or hide on the internet.



If you're talking about the point about kids owning domains, there's not much you as the parent can do. Did you tell your parents everything you did on the internet? With debit cards and pre-paid cards, there's no need to ask parents any more. Yes there's always a method to track down someone's true identity, but you should never make it easier by disclosing your address to everyone on the internet!


I think John Oliver summed this up perfectly last night while talking about internet abuse:



John Oliver said:


> I'm talking about the kind of direct threats that can make people fear for their safety, and if you're thinking "Well come on, that doesn't seem like that big a problem". Well congratulations on your white penis.



If you can watch that video and tell me everyone should disclose their address, then you're flipping mad!


------

*EDIT:* Just to make my point more clear. Would you walk around with a sign on your back for the rest of your life with the following?

If you dislike or disagree with my gender, race, country, religion, sexuality, or just the way I talk. I live at:​ ​123 Fake St​New York, NY​United States of America​(555)-555-5555​


----------

